# My Havanese , well at least 1/2 Havanese



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

So Im new to this forum but I wanted to share the excitement of having a dog that is 1/2 Havanese and 1/2 King Charles Cavalier Spaniel = Cavanese. His name is Toby and I swear no one can tell that he's 1/2 Cavalier (the only way to notice is his ears have some curls to them and his paws are larger than a regular Havanese. Anyway, he exhibits alot of the Havanese's characteristics so I just wanted to share my excitement. He is now 5 1/2 months old and picks up on tricks really quick...my next dog will be a 100% Havanese dogs, I love these dogs!























































Here is a video of him taken on my Iphone, not great quality but I wanted to share some of the tricks he'd learn so far, all basic stuff but nonetheless, I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Toby is absolutely adorable! I love his face. I can tell you are happy with him! 

Welcome to the forum. You will love it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

He is so cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree...cute as a button!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! What a cute boy - love his markings. Yes, he sure does look all Havanese to me.

Thanks for sharing the cute pictures.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh he is so lovely,I wonder if he will keep his markings or fade as 100% Havs tend to do?time will tell,but he is gorgeous.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome to you and Toby! 

There is another Cavanese on the forum named Honey. She is also very hav-like except for the wavy ears. Toby eyes look exactly like hers! I'll send her a note and let her know you're here.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you decided to join us. Half-havie members welcome too!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome :welcome: Toby sure is a cute little guy.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess Hav genes run strong! enjoy your cute boy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome! Way cute! Love the face markings!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute!! Welcome to you both.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu, 7 months old and his colors are slowly changing. He hasn't blown coat yet, but he started out more black/grey/a little white/a little brown (they call it sable), but now he is losing his black lowlights, and is more cream/grey/brown. His coat is about 4 inches long and I'm attempting to grow it out to a length i can handle. I'm pretty sure by 1 1/2 yrs old he will be a lighter in color, with very little black. I suspect Toby will change a little too. he is really cute! how did potty training go?


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

His potty training went pretty well. When I first got him, he had no clue where to go at all and would not go when we walked but rather when we got home but after the 1st few days, he started to get it and aftr having him for only 5 1/2 weeks, hes about 90% trained, he prolly had a total of maybe 20 accidents thus far but only about 5 in the past 3 weeks. He'll go to the door and sit there and sometimes can't hold it but today, today was the first day he actually rung the bell but for the most part, he's been all I could have hoped for and maybe a little more. My parents who did not wnat me to get a dog bc they never really liked them is now starting to play with him and asked me to keep him at their house once in a while....He's a velcro dog though (annoying at times but only at times ), very much like alot of Havanese.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

As Piper's Mom mentioned above, I have a Cavanese named Honey is 16 months old.

Honey is the sweetest little thing. I don't know how to post other pictures of her in my message - if you tell me how, I can do so.

She has the ears and eyes of the Cav, the rest of her is mainly Havanese.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

at 8 weeks when I got my pup, he was paper trained, to white paper/puppy pads. He never had an 'accident', he intentionally liked going in certain places, from day 1. I found ways to re-direct his 'poor' choices, and his specific errors of judgement were made predominately in the middle of the night (wasn't walking all the way to the puppy pad, but 1/2 the distance to a spare room that he loves to pee and poop in).

He's been good since week 16, and b-awesome for 5 weeks now (29 weeks old).

Honeybunny, scroll down below the reply message and message icons, and you'll see 'additional options', then click on 'manage attachments'. There are size limits on the pics, so you might need to resize it before you upload it the forum.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi, 
Here are a few pics of Honey so you can see how another Cavanese looks.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

do you have a puppy pic of Honey? She loves much more KCC than Toby.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Sure, these are all from when she was 8-10 weeks old.

She is a pretty good mix of the two - her hair is really more Havanese than Cav, and her body is definitely all Havanese. I think her coloring could be a mix of the two - but the eyes & ears are definitely much more Cav


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

goodness gracious! How stinkin' cute is she! yeah, she is a good mix of both.

thx for the pics.


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

HoneyBunny said:


> Sure, these are all from when she was 8-10 weeks old.
> 
> She is a pretty good mix of the two - her hair is really more Havanese than Cav, and her body is definitely all Havanese. I think her coloring could be a mix of the two - but the eyes & ears are definitely much more Cav


Really Really cute dog...how do you like the Cavanese so far?


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Toby and Honey are both just as cute as can be! I had a Cavalier for 9 years and they both definitely look more Havanese than Cavalier. Both breeds are velcro dogs and have very sweet loving temperaments.

Barbara


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Such a cutie! Enjoy.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

Scottyce, I LOVE my little Honey - she is such a sweetheart. She is a bit of a 'velcro dog'. She is very smart, and can do some cute tricks - walk about 8 feet on 2 legs, pirouette etc. She is really funny - can be a little shy around some loud/hyper dog, but will always stand up for herself. She LOVES all people.. as soon as she sees or hears someone (anyone), her tail starts wagging like crazy. She loves her squeaky toys - much more toy motivated than food motivated (she is a picky eater) and she loves sitting on warm laundry. She doesn't seem to get that mirrors & tv are one dimensional - she barks & tries to play with the animals on tv and with the reflection of herself. It's kind of funny, but can be annoying.

How about Toby?

So glad to have another Cavanese parent on here!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome!! 
One of mine is 1/2 havanese too, but he is with Beagle! His look is different, but he's got the split personality of both! He's quite the shredder and velcro dog but he also has a great nose. 

Hope to see more pictures of your pup and how he changes!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Adorable pups!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are just too cute.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

mimismom said:


> Welcome!!
> One of mine is 1/2 havanese too, but he is with Beagle! His look is different, but he's got the split personality of both! He's quite the shredder and velcro dog but he also has a great nose.
> 
> Hope to see more pictures of your pup and how he changes!


Our Dizzie [full Hav]has a good nose on him,I know it is nothing like as good as a beagle,but he can sniff out all sorts of things, and if I through a pebble on a beach full of pebbles he will sniff out the correct one and bring it back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting a Hav mix and joining our forum, Scotty. Your pup is adorable! Honey is a real sweetie too. My gosh, look at those faces!! 

I hope you enjoy the forum and get a chance to browse through the whole thing. There are many interesting sections to the site, so don't hesitate to ask if you are looking for something in particular.


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words, this forum has been fun but I have to make sure that I dont come on too often bc the more I am on here, the more I want to go get another dog  Toby just got fixed and is doign really well (7 days ago) and will be getting groomed in another week or so, so I will post better pics once he is groomed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Oh he is so lovely,I wonder if he will keep his markings or fade as 100% Havs tend to do?time will tell,but he is gorgeous.


lots of B&W Havs hold their color... Look at Kodi. There are lots of others on the forum too.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome! The Cavs are VERY cute!!


----------



## dorothy4553 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Love my Cavanese!*

I am new here as well. So glad I found this. Maiya's mother is Havanese and her papa is Cavalier. She seems to me to have mostly Havanese traits. She is so sweet and funny. She loves to learn tricks. I don't know any Havanese in my area and I am so looking forward to the MI Havanese get together in August. Thanks for including me!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Welcome, Dorothy & Maiya, so excited to see another Cavanese on here!

Post a picture of your baby girl!

My Honey got her hair cut today... she is having surgery next week, so I had them cut her hair very short - she looks a lot more Cavalier like with short hair. I am going to post the new ones below, and I will see if I can find some longish hair pics of her to compare.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

The first two were today's hair cut


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Toby is a real cutie. Welcome from another Newbie.

Jcarol...Rikky's Mom


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome all of you to the forum. I want to ask made you select a mixed breed as opposed to a purebred Havanese? It seems like a lot of newbies are adding the designer dogs to their families lately.


----------



## dorothy4553 (Feb 25, 2010)

*How we chose our Cavanese*

I was talking to a breeder who breeds Cotons, Havanese, and Cavaliers. I thought I wanted a Coton. We have only had rescue dogs until now. My husband has limited mobility and severe back pain from an injury. We wanted a lap dog that didn't shed or yap LOL! According to the breeder Maiya was an "oops" (happened while she was out of town??.) She really thought she was right for us because someone is around almost all of the time. Thus, we got our velcro dog. We've since learned about Havanese and Cavaliers. So, long story short, we just got lucky!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

*How I chose my Cavanese*

I decided I wanted a puppy after undergoing a personal loss. I had it narrowed down to my two favorite breeds, Havanese and Cavalier. Purebred Havanese were out of my price range, and pure bred Cavaliers have health issues. I did some research on the health of mixed breeds, then looked to see if there were any available puppies.. voila - my Honey - who has a personality very well matched for me :juggle:


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

He's such a cutie..is he mellow like a Cav or wild and crazy, zooming about, like a Hav?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Too cute


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Honey's face is absolutely adorable!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

dorothy4553 said:


> We wanted a lap dog that didn't shed or yap LOL!


so you got a dog that shreds and laps..:laugh:

very cute pup!!


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

I chose the Cavanese bc I have always liked the mellowness of the Cavaliers but the intelligence and somewhat playful nature of the Havanese. Toby really has both qualities and his disposition if amazing, such an obedient dog but will around in circles at the park when I let him off his leash, yet doesnt run away, just in big circles. I would say he's pretty mellow, really likes people and gets all the attention (especially from the females) when we are out. My next dog will probably be a pure bred havanese though as I love these dogs too.


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

Update: Took a little video of him tonight in case anyone wants to see a video of him


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,where's the Video? would love to see it.


----------



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

clare said:


> Hi,where's the Video? would love to see it.


Its on the 1st page


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Great video. What a good boy Toby is!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that was great videoing,was Toby doing the tricks for you whilst you were holding the camera?My oldest son who is 32 is called Toby,and a friend said to us why have you given him a dogs name?He is actually Tobias but hardly ever called it.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

He is SOOOOO Cute!! The two best small dog breeds in one!


----------

